# Freeze dried nutrition?



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been feeding my fish freeze dried bloodworm's, Krill, Shrimp etc... I am just wondering about the nutritional levels in freeze dried foods? I could get a few frozen things but honestly the freeze dried is so convenient. I am wondering what everyone's thoughts are about the nutritional content of freeze dried food options. Also, which brands are the best ones in freeze dried?


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Inga said:


> I have been feeding my fish freeze dried bloodworm's, Krill, Shrimp etc... I am just wondering about the nutritional levels in freeze dried foods? I could get a few frozen things but honestly the freeze dried is so convenient. I am wondering what everyone's thoughts are about the nutritional content of freeze dried food options. Also, which brands are the best ones in freeze dried?


freeze dried food has horrible nutrition, but fish love it. The freeze drying process takes away a lot of the good nutrients in live food. Freeze dried food can be used once in a while as a treat, but it shouldn't be part of a fish's regular diet.


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Also, Im not sure which brands are best, but when buying freeze dried food, look for a high protein content.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

amazon21 said:


> freeze dried food has horrible nutrition, but fish love it. The freeze drying process takes away a lot of the good nutrients in live food. Freeze dried food can be used once in a while as a treat, but it shouldn't be part of a fish's regular diet.


 
This is news to me. Have been feeding freezedried foods for nearly 20 years . Freeze drying does little to take away from nutrient content in my opinion and products like hikari have utilized a processs that maintians the nutritional value.
Freeze drying process does minimize the possibility of bacterial pathogens and or other unwanted content from entering the aquarium.
Frozen foods are often gathered from not so pristine locations and then simply frozen which may or may not render the unwanted nasties less harmful.
Frozen foods may also be thawed and frozen and thawed during shipping and or storage. This in my view would be cause for much more concern .
I look to the ingredients on all foods for protein levles,vegetable content,minerals,vitamins etc when choosing foods.
Am partial to Hikari Brands for the afore mentioned.
Google how blood worms and black worms are gathered for use as tropical fish foods and you may find it interesting.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

1077 said:


> This is news to me. Have been feeding freeze dried foods for nearly 20 years . Freeze drying does little to take away from nutrient content in my opinion and products like hikari have utilized a processs that maintians the nutritional value.
> Freeze drying process does minimize the possibility of bacterial pathogens and or other unwanted content from entering the aquarium.
> Frozen foods are often gathered from not so pristine locations and then simply frozen which may or may not render the unwanted nasties less harmful.
> Frozen foods may also be thawed and frozen and thawed during shipping and or storage. This in my view would be cause for much more concern .
> ...


 
Thanks 1077 Do you always soak your food before feeding it? It was mentioned to me that if you don't the fish could eat too much and it could swell in their tummy's. Which makes total sense really. I can look at the nutritional content but honestly, I don't know what a good amount of protein is for a fish. My Bloodworm's say minimum of 50% protein, 2% fat, 19.5% Ash, 5.0% fiber, 10.0% moisture. Is that good or bad? 

I will check out the Hikari brand, as I had the same concerns about frozen foods too. I know that by the time, I get it, it will be thawed and then have to be refrozen. I mentioned on another thread that there is a woman here that got some frozen food and lost all of her fish due to feeding it. It concerns me, obviously.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Inga said:


> Thanks 1077 Do you always soak your food before feeding it? It was mentioned to me that if you don't the fish could eat too much and it could swell in their tummy's. Which makes total sense really. I can look at the nutritional content but honestly, I don't know what a good amount of protein is for a fish. My Bloodworm's say minimum of 50% protein, 2% fat, 19.5% Ash, 5.0% fiber, 10.0% moisture. Is that good or bad?
> 
> I will check out the Hikari brand, as I had the same concerns about frozen foods too. I know that by the time, I get it, it will be thawed and then have to be refrozen. I mentioned on another thread that there is a woman here that got some frozen food and lost all of her fish due to feeding it. It concerns me, obviously.


 I prolly should soak the foods but in honesty,, I don't. I just feed small amounts a little at a time rather than dumping x amount in the tank .
50 percent protein is a good amount, but a variety of different foods rather than one or two will produce better results.
I usually buy several small containers of different foods and mix them all together in a small tuppeware container and store it in the fridge.
I offer frozen foods as a treat only and the rest of the food is pellet or freezedried or flake that is all mixed together.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

1077 said:


> I prolly should soak the foods but in honesty,, I don't. I just feed small amounts a little at a time rather than dumping x amount in the tank .
> 50 percent protein is a good amount, but a variety of different foods rather than one or two will produce better results.
> I usually buy several small containers of different foods and mix them all together in a small tuppeware container and store it in the fridge.
> I offer frozen foods as a treat only and the rest of the food is pellet or freezedried or flake that is all mixed together.


 
That is a good idea. That way they get variety but each fish can sort of pick the foods they like the best. I was sort of rotating through a few different kinds of food. One day Bloodworm's, One day Krill, One day Shrimp then the tropical crisps. I think I might try mixing a few kinds together. Maybe making 2 different batches. Good idea keeping them in the fridge. Lord knows, I don't have much human food in there. lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Inga said:


> That is a good idea. That way they get variety but each fish can sort of pick the foods they like the best. I was sort of rotating through a few different kinds of food. One day Bloodworm's, One day Krill, One day Shrimp then the tropical crisps. I think I might try mixing a few kinds together. Maybe making 2 different batches. Good idea keeping them in the fridge. Lord knows, I don't have much human food in there. lol


Ha ha ha.... sounds like my fridge. The fish def. eat better than the humans in my house


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

When people have come over and looked in my fridge they always have a look of shock and horror on their faces. It is kind of funny. I eat at work at least 2 meals a day so.... Not much need for groceries at home. That is fine though, the fish can have a whole shelf to themselves. lol I can put the food next to the plant fertilizer that is in there already.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

You should see the looks I get when I have friends over and they see trays of live worms in my frig, right next to the plant fertilizer, lol. They all refer to me as "The Fish Kook".


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> You should see the looks I get when I have friends over and they see trays of live worms in my frig, right next to the plant fertilizer, lol. They all refer to me as "The Fish Kook".


 
Well, I can assure you that nobody will ever see that in my refrigerator. I do have my limits. lol


----------

